# Staffpad : is there a way to "lock" bars?



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 16, 2022)

Hey! 

It's all in the title  Are you aware of a way to lock bars so they cannot be modified? I sometimes erase small things without noticing and would love a "lock" feature like you can find in a DAW.

Thanks!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 17, 2022)

I don’t think so. It would be news to me if there were.


----------

